

Wolfram Alpha is Never Wrong - raganwald
http://raganwald.posterous.com/wolfram-alpha

======
dandelany
You're missing it. It's a joke, or a koan, or both.

------
orph
Both the queries mentioned in the article return nothing relevant.

------
finemann
What Mr.Wolfram said (assuming he actually said that) is dumb.

